# East River Last Weekend



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Hit the East River to burn off some old fuel and decided to do a bit of fishing. Weather was great except for the wind. Started at about 9 A.M. and didn't catch anything til about 10. From there on it was on. Fished up river and down river. Went into Dean's Creek but didn't catch jack. I saw and caught all my fish where I caught them in the Spring. I saw countless Bass schooling, but noticed they would not hit anything if the water was clear. Also, I only caught two Bass on Spinnerbait, all the others came on Zoom Trick Worms fished on a Shakey head. Good day in all, caught more than 15 Bass, none were more than 16 inches, but it was fun to see em smash the bait aggressively. Here's a few...

NJD


----------



## powerhead78 (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice report. I think I'll try it tomorrow, though kind of worried about the cold front. Just moved here.


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

I fish East River all the time the bass dont seem to wake up till after 9  nice fish I always seem to catch the most on that june bug trick worm


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, I'm always out there too. Trying to branch out to other places. The East has really gone down hill this year. Seems like every year is different. Last year this time I was killing Bass, this year I have struggled. It may seem that I caught alot there, but on my last trip I was there for 6 hours...

NJD


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ya I havent caught as many fish on East River this year either, been trying out Yellow River and Blackwater alot more lately. Also been going for the Red Fish and Trout lately as well.


----------

